# 1934/35 prewar Schwinn b10e motorbike balloon tire frame and fork



## Frosty (Sep 23, 2022)

Here is a straight clean frame, fork, truss rods, and headset. It's an older repaint with some chips and scratches. See pictures, feel free to ask questions, make offers.


----------



## 049merc (Dec 18, 2022)

Is this still available?


----------

